# Self Driving Cars Are Racist?



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

https://www.sciencealert.com/a-study-just-pointed-out-a-major-problem-with-self-driving-cars/amp
"A new study from the Georgia Institute of Technology suggests autonomous driving systems may have more difficulty detecting pedestrians with dark skin than those with light skin."


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

BINGO ‼


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

If it's using an infrared sensor, wth does skin color have to do with it?


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

The Texan said:


> If it's using an infrared sensor, wth does skin color have to do with it?


The Lidar system doesn't incorporate infrared.

LiDAR bounces a laser off an object at an extremely high rate-millions of pulses every second-and measures how long the laser takes to reflect off that surface. This generates a precise, three-dimensional image of the object, whether a person, vehicle, aircraft, cloud, or mountain,"

https://storage.googleapis.com/sdc-prod/v1/press/Waymo_Lidar_Fact_Sheet.pdf


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> https://www.sciencealert.com/a-study-just-pointed-out-a-major-problem-with-self-driving-cars/amp
> "A new study from the Georgia Institute of Technology suggests autonomous driving systems may have more difficulty detecting pedestrians with dark skin than those with light skin."


Man some people just can't catch a break!


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

everythingsuber said:


> https://www.sciencealert.com/a-study-just-pointed-out-a-major-problem-with-self-driving-cars/amp
> "A new study from the Georgia Institute of Technology suggests autonomous driving systems may have more difficulty detecting pedestrians with dark skin than those with light skin."


 As a half blind human, so do I at night but I haven't missed anyone as of yet so does that make me better than AI? just wonderin'


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Man some people just can't catch a break!


Makes sense though. Black absorbs, white reflects. Gods ways of telling black people this technology very dangerous and to stay away. The inferior man made creation cannot detect Gods creation. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

WokeUP said:


> Makes sense though. Black absorbs, white reflects. Gods ways of telling black people this technology very dangerous and to stay away. The inferior man made creation cannot detect Gods creation. Makes perfect sense.


Oh oh


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

Please. Lazy journos playing the race card. Sick.

*Racist self-driving car scare debunked, inside AI black boxes, Google helps folks go with the TensorFlow...*
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/03/10/ai_roundup_080319/


----------

